# Zinsser Bulls Eye Primer 1-2-3



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Was thinking of using Zinsser Bulls Eye 1-2-3 primer sealer its labeled interior-exterior , sticks to all surfaces even without sanding- mold and mildew resistant but it is a water base product , since this is a sealer and stain-killer would it have chemicals in it that a regular primer wouldn't , even though its getting 2 topcoats not sure if I should use it .


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We use the heck out of that stuff with two top coats as well and have never sensed there is a problem.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I hit the knots with it before I prime. Even with oil based primer using the 1-2-3 stuff first on weepy knots stops the bleed through. If I use fresh, #2 pine when I make the boxes, I give all the surfaces a coat of 1-2-3 first before proceeding. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

I do a lot of repair work and 123 is the only primer I use. Inside, outside, over drywall, oil base, metal, and of course beehives.

Great stuff and reasonably priced.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I always thought it was a good product also and I do have it on hand , was hoping I could use it on my boxes . Does it seem to hold up as good as a oil base primer , one or two coats of the Zinsser ?


----------



## Spark (Feb 24, 2011)

I use the Zinsser it works well I have had it tinted to a certain color and it works out cheaper than buying colored latex paint. Also, I have tried other primers, I get no black spots (mildew) on my hives with Zinsser like the others do.


----------



## DonShackelford (Jan 17, 2012)

I've always used one coat, but no doubt 2 coats are better than one. 

Can't comment on oil base primer. I use 123 to paint latex over oil. Latex is just too easy to clean up after. Try it, you'll like it ;-)


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

The original Zinsser product (not the water base) is just a colored shellac. 

Shellac is an excellent sealer, and almost anything can be painted over it. It can be bought cheaply in dry flake form from most woodworking supply houses. It's dissolved in denatured alcohol and used at whatever concentration you like.

I use the amber in my house on most wood surfaces. It is simple to repair, and when reapplied, it dissolves the old layer and blends right in.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I lOVE shellac and that's what I like about the 1-2-3. If I have a knotty box, I spot prime with 1-2-3 and then put oil based primer over everything before topping with whatever I want. Oil based on the bottom at least (if not also on top) seems to work the best for me and that includes the barn, the house, the hives, the coop...you name it. As No-sage mentioned, shellac works well and if I've mixed up a batch for another project and have a little left over, I use that on the boxes to finish the batch up. It's a great sealer.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

One coat of primer/sealer is sufficient. It is meant to seal, not cover.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds good , I'll try one coat of zinsser and two topcoat and call it good, and see how they look .


----------



## Hamp54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I used 123 under 2 coats of exterior latex with good results


----------

